# Binoculars



## 7magshooter (Feb 29, 2008)

I need some advice on binoculars.....

I've now realized that my old compact pair of Bushnells are just not going to be enough anymore and am looking at the Leupold Cascade in either 8x42 or 10x42.

What are the real differences I'll see between the two?  Most of the hunting I do is in thick woods, with the occasional glassing in wide open fields...and the yearly trip out west to the mountains also.

Which is best?  The price difference between the two is not enough to matter.

Thanks!


----------



## garndawg (Feb 29, 2008)

Depends upon a couple of things: your eyesight, steady hands.

For most people, it's pretty tough to freehand 10x binos.  Are you walking mostly, or treestanding?

Leopold Cascades and Nikon Monarchs are comparible, but the Nikons have the fully-multicoated lenses, which correct for color better than the partial coated ones.  The Leopolds are partial coated.

Myself, I'm a Leopold man, as that's what rides on all my weapons, my dads' weapons, my grandad's...well, you get the picture...

That said, I went with Nikon Monarchs due to the coatings.  Lifetime, no-fault warrantee, just like Leopolds...


----------



## 7magshooter (Feb 29, 2008)

Often times I'm not in a stand when using binoculars.  So, that may be an issue, as you stated, in free handing the 10's.  When you say that Nikons correct for color better than the partially coated lense on Leupold-do you mean that the colors viewed through the Nikon are visibly clearer?


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 29, 2008)

You're going to have to find a place that you can try them out. I have some 10x that exactly fit my hands and have no problem holding them steady. I've had 8x that didn't work as well. I've tried 12x and above, and with out a rest I find it difficult to use them.

The Nikons have received great reviews and won a lot of comparison tests.


----------



## garndawg (Feb 29, 2008)

As NOYDB said, the Monarchs have won every comparison I've seen for the $250-300 range.

Here's a bit about coatings, pasted from cameraconcepts.com

Lens Coatings
The optical elements of the binocular are coated to reduce internal light loss and glare, which in turn ensures even light transmission, resulting in greater image sharpness and contrast. Choosing a binocular with good lens coatings will translate to greater satisfaction with the product you ultimately select. Lens coatings range in quality as follows: coated -- fully coated -- multicoated -- fully multicoated. Coated lenses are the lowest quality and basically will not result in a product that will satisfy you. Fully coated lenses are quite economical and can work well for you, depending on your needs. Multicoated or fully multicoated lenses are both very good choices. Fully multicoated lenses give the best light transmission and brightest images, and are therefore the most desirable.


----------



## garndawg (Feb 29, 2008)

One last thought;

I have a Leopold on my rifle (VariX-II, 2x7, 30mm) and my Monarchs (10x42) have a much better picture.  I've been able to resolve _horns_ at dawn/dusk when I could barely see the deer itself through the riflescope.

Granted, the monarchs have a better objective, power, and glass quality, but that's been my experience...


----------



## 7magshooter (Feb 29, 2008)

That helps a lot....thanks for that info!


----------



## gastrohman (May 20, 2008)

garndawg said:


> Depends upon a couple of things: your eyesight, steady hands.
> 
> For most people, it's pretty tough to freehand 10x binos.  Are you walking mostly, or treestanding?
> 
> ...



Completely agree!  I love my 10x42 Nikon Monarch ATB's.  Have been to CO every fall and Africa once and they just fit the bill.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 20, 2008)

It's hard to beat the Monarch's for the money.  They are great binoculars and you will be pleased with them.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 21, 2008)

If your decided on the Cascades, and hunting primarily in thick woods, go with the 8 power, they are going to let more light in than the 10x's and have a larger field of view, and the extra magnification is negligible inside of 200 yards..I have the cascade 8x42's for the above reasons....only negative is the weight...I usually grab my steiners for bowhunting..Monarchs or steiners would be a good choice if your willing to spend a little more..


----------



## gkjsr1 (May 21, 2008)

I have the Steiner 8x30, no focus easy to use, good images, light.


----------

